# vacation feeder?



## burchette1 (May 12, 2012)

I am going to be out of town for 2 weeks and I have 2 cichlids in a 55 gallon as of right now. I have seen the Tetra gel vacation feeders that say "will not cloud water" and am curious if I should get a couple of those or would they be ok for 2 weeks without eatting? Please help as I am leaving soon!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Species and size?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

They could survive for 3-4 weeks no problems. When females hold they hold for 3-4 weeks without any issues. I would just feed them a little heavier a couple days before you leave or even a few days before you leave. I just don't trust those type of feeders. They have those automatic feeders but personally never used one. If they misfirred it could cause all the food to be dumped in your tank and that would be more of a problem.


----------



## burchette1 (May 12, 2012)

1 acei and 1 venustus both about 2 inches long, thanks for the info.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I'd say you could go either way.

I've used automatic feeders but as suggested - a malfunction could be catastrophic. The one I use has a container and is programmable, and simply turns 360° to dump a controlled amount of food in the tank. I think the chances of it failing are slim.

Not feeding for two weeks, also as suggested, seems manageable. Both fish being the same size helps when they get hungry.

You could always try some of the disolving food you stick on the side of the tank. Limits the catastrophic possibilities. If it clouds a bit that's better than some alternatives. If it doesn't last the full two weeks that's okay.

I think if I were leaving for two weeks I'd have a trusted friend stop by to check on the fish at least a couple times a week, and have them feed them. Also leave them the names/model numbers of heaters/filters in case of a failure.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Better not to put the dissolving feeder block in your tank. The fact that the fish have food is less important than the pollution those blocks cause before you get back.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Two weeks would be alright. If you're really concerned, you could have a trusted family member or friend take care of the fish. If so, show the individual the correct proportions. You certainly don't want an accidental overfeeding. 
Now, as mentioned, power failure or heater malfunction may be more of a concern.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> Two weeks would be alright. If you're really concerned, you could have a trusted family member or friend take care of the fish. If so, show the individual the correct proportions. You certainly don't want an accidental overfeeding.
> Now, as mentioned, power failure or heater malfunction may be more of a concern.


I read on another 'vacation' post, someone said they pre-pack little containers/bags with the daily amount of food, and then asked their family member (or who ever you ask) to simply use one portion each day - that way they can't put too much or too little in. I quite liked that idea... :wink:


----------

